# RABBIT WITH BB CAN IT BE DONE



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

just bought two new bb guns off of monsterairsoft.com luckly i bought em when i did cauz they were sold out 1 hour later.but i wanna make sure that if i hit a rabbit in a certain place .asking what place you reccomend hitting them and will it kill it. im buying 6mm 12gram bbs to go with. there recommended for this bb gun.ive hit a rabbit with a pellet gun at about 60 yards in the neck and it was hit in the nervous system and did 3 backflips and died.lol.so wonderin where i should aim at the rabbit.DONT WORRY IM WAITING UNTILL RABBIT SEASON.IF A BB WILL EVEN KILL IT OR WILL I HAVE TO TAKE A FEW SHOTS TO GET EM DOWN.


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

depends on the power of the gun, and if you have a pellet gun why use a bb gun? If you are using the type of bb gun i am thinking then it will not be humane in any way. I still don't know why you would use a bb gun if you have a pellet gun. What model bb gun are you getting?


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

oh wait this is a AIRSOFT GUN?! I don't know wh you think that would even remotly kill a rabbit. do not try to shoot a rabbit with it at all! It will leave it a tiny bruise that is not needed. Won't even break the skin. DONT TRY IT! :eyeroll:


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

the pellet gun is my grandads. what if i hit him through the eye. im pretty sure itll go straight through.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

i just wasnt sure cauz it shoots 350 ft per secon and im pretty darn sure if im like 10 -15 yards away and i hit him right through the eyes ittl kill him cause itll go into his brain ? i bought it off of i guy i know i actually got 2 of them. he got them off of monster-airsoft.com they were like a shotgun..but i looked at them and they sound powerful .then later that day i went on to that sight and that specific gun was all sold out.theyre a [cyma and there one of the top 10 sellers.


----------



## Greegen (Aug 24, 2007)

cyma!? cyma is a horrible chinese brand of airsoft guns
they arent very acurrate and no 350 feet per second will not kill a rabbit. even if in the eye. and believe me, you would have to be point blank to hit a rabbit in the eye with a cyma. you could eventually kill it maybe, but it would be more humane to kill it by throwing a baseball at it than trying to kill it with a 350 fps airsoft gun!


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

wow. im glad i asked. thats crazy.what about mourning doves or other legal birds.


----------



## Greegen (Aug 24, 2007)

im guessing that it would have the same 'ouch that hurts really bad but i'll be fine' effect. remember, these guns were MADE to shoot at humans and be safe, not to kill things.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

well im pretty sure if im close itll knock the birdy dead. ecspecially if its hit in neck or stomach.


----------



## CREEMAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I own this bb guns but to tell you the truth I wouldn't use it for hunting it the don't have enough power to kill a rabbit.I haven't used it for hunting
but the bb's won't go through card board at close range. :x


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

these bbs loose fps very quick and have a impact force of about 1 pound lol. you could hunt geckos with it but that is it


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

he!! no thats crazy buy a pellet gun


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :******: :******: :******: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

Man, I don't think you know what you're talking about. Have you ever tried to hit even a bullseye at ten to fifteen feet with that gun? There is NO way you can for sure hit him, eye or not. If by some INSANE stroke of luck you do hit him, the worst it will do is probably a little bruise, and maybe a headache. Only a pellet gun. Airsoft guns = No hunting


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

I KNOW.!!!!!!!!!!!! :******: :******: IWAS JUST SEEING YOU GUYS OPIONION. AND IF I REALLY WANTED TO HIT A DANG SQUIRREL ILL HIT IT. :******: IM JOKING AROUND WITH ALL OF YOU.DID YOU REALLY THINK ID SHOOT A BUNNY WITH A BB GUN?LOL... IM TELLING YOU IT WILL KILL A SQUIRRELL WITH A HEAD SHOT SEE MY OTHERE TOPIC..I POSTED SOME THING FROM GOOGLE..


----------



## hunterslife (Oct 19, 2007)

dont use a bb gun that is a waste of money and that will just hurt the rebbit. if you want to get a rabbit go and buy a 22 that will kill it instead


----------



## semo88 (Oct 18, 2007)

I believe I'd purchase a shotgun. Only thing I used BB's or pellets for was killing sparrows when I was a little fella.


----------

